# This is serious



## Foxbat (Nov 8, 2009)

PSAs used to be so much more fun in '70s.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xayd1c0wtOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Griff (Nov 8, 2009)

That... would make me want to eat them even more.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 8, 2009)

Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## guardian528 (Nov 9, 2009)

singing medicine? delicious.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 9, 2009)

kd7emt said:


> Nom, nom, nom.



+++


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 9, 2009)

A++, would eat again!


----------



## Summit (Nov 9, 2009)

If your pills are singing to you, then you have had too many, although, possibly not enough.


----------



## Melclin (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my god I want some skittles. *runs to the shops*


----------



## nomofica (Nov 10, 2009)

Summit said:


> If your pills are singing to you, then you have had too many, although, possibly not enough.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 10, 2009)

This really reminded me of a PSA on drug use up here in Canada. Funniest actually-aired PSA I have ever seen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/v/sHzdsFiBbFc&hl[/youtube]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ah...the infamous wood spider experiments.... 

http://www.youtube.com/v/sHzdsFiBbFc&hl

"For more information on the crack spider's b*tch, contact the Canadian Wildlife Service in Ottawa".  You have to wonder how often they actually get contacted because of that. LOL


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Nov 10, 2009)

Melclin said:


> Oh my god I want some skittles. *runs to the shops*



Why run if you can go code 1?


----------



## Melclin (Nov 10, 2009)

Chaser,

Mum told me about a time recently when she saw three ambulances racing towards the shops (not L/S). Mum thinks, Oh my god all something awful has happened. Paramedics all stop, get out, walk straight into the bakery.

On a more serious note, I heard a tale of a paramedic who lost her job a few years back (not to mention her drivers license) for driving code 1 to pick her kids up from school (or something like that). Was doing well over 100 in a 50 zone. Idiot.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 11, 2009)

EPIC!!!... I think i've found a new favorite youtube vid


----------

